# Researchers figured out how to hack computers using heat



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Heat has always been a problem for computers, but now theres more to worry about than smoking a CPU or GPU. Researchers have figured out how to hack into computers using heat.

Researchers at Ben-Gurion University have created a new piece of malware called BitWhisper. Its not the kind of thing that organized cybercriminals would ever use to attack your home computer. BitWhisper is the kind of crazy hacking tool that you read about in a sci-fi novel  only its very real.

Read More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Strictly speaking, it would be more accurate to say they figured out how to communicate between computers (very slowly) using heat.


----------

